# K'teeny K'tiny K'tinga!



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

I picked up the Cadet Series movie set, and in a fit of madness I decided I would attempt to kit out the K'tinga as Kronos One from STVI.

Oh _*GOD*_, with the painting and the masking!:freak:
But I finally have some progress pics to show:



Base color is just Testors primer grey with a thin coat of Dark Ghost Grey over it. Camouflage Grey highlights and Gunship Grey for the dark patches.



Bottom view. I swear I must have painted those "chinstrap" stripes on the sides of the head four times before I got them right. 



Rear view. From this angle you can see the little ring of styrene I added to the bridge tower to emulate the crown of greebles they added to the K'tinga studio model.





And top and bottom, (almost) all assembled. Next step is adding the pale tan triangular sections on the wings, and after that I get to go nuts with Insignia Red!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That is looking really nice. You can do a lot with these little models with some patience


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Awwww, so cute! Good tiny paint job happening there!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You're mad! MAD, I say!


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

At the risk of setting up a run of bad puns etc....

How big IS it?


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

Rather, how SMALL is it...?

(That'll keep 'em all in line. Right.)


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm thinking Kronos 1 was decorated by the Ferengi. And the Klingons exchanged a cloaking device for the ship.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

John P said:


> You're mad! MAD, I say!


*MAD?! *Was Kolak the Unstable mad when he charged three battalions of the Romulan Praetorian Guard armed with nothing but a soup spoon?

... Yeah, he was pretty mad.



TrekFX said:


> Rather, how SMALL is it...?
> 
> (That'll keep 'em all in line. Right.)


... we hope.

It's not much shorter than the refit, but it seems smaller cause of the long skinny neck. I'll measure it when I get back home but I'd guess around 3 inches.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Carl_G said:


> It's not much shorter than the refit, but it seems smaller cause of the long skinny neck. I'll measure it when I get back home but I'd guess around 3 inches.


 
Nope, not going there


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Just Plain Al said:


> Nope, not going there


Wise to avoid a possible ban for an easy target like that...


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

^You know how you type something and you think it's fine, then you come back a few hours later and think, "OH GOD NO"?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Carl_G said:


> ^You know how you type something and you think it's fine, then you come back a few hours later and think, "OH GOD NO"?


Yeah. LOL, we're all targets of adolescent humour in this land of Sci-Fi comedians.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

A ships' engines only need to be strong enough to warp the space around her.... (apologies to Lincoln)


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

Chrisisall said:


> Yeah. LOL, we're all targets of adolescent humour in this land of Sci-Fi comedians.


I thought it was warped humor.

Nice work on that! I like micro-masterpieces.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Carl_G said:


> I picked up the Cadet Series movie set, and in a fit of madness I decided I would attempt to kit out the K'tinga as Kronos One from STVI.
> 
> Oh _*GOD*_, with the painting and the masking!:freak:
> But I finally have some progress pics to show:
> ...


Puuuuuuuuuuuurty!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks! I almost have all the tan panels painted, I should have some new pics tomorrow.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Carl_G said:


> Thanks! I almost have all the tan panels painted, I should have some new pics tomorrow.


Kewl!!!

Not to be a pain, but could you maybe place a soda can and/or six inch
ruler near the ship when you take the pics?

How were the decals that came with her?


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

^ Sure thing!

The decals aren't great, honestly. The Klingon text is just a bunch of yellow rectangles, I'm going to order some after market decals -- I need them for the Kronos 1 crescent-and-diamond symbol anyways.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok, tan panelling is done!







I used a roughly 60/40 mix of Model Master Gloss Gull Grey and Jet Exhaust. It's a bit overly shiny right now, but that should be taken care of when I spray it with a matte finishing coat.

Closeup on the top of the hull:



The Radiators are painted with Gunship Grey and Insignia Red; I painted them while they were still on the sprue cause I was scared I'd lose them. 

And a couple of shots next to the partially-primed Refit:





Like I double-entendred earlier, the model ends up being about 3.25 inches long (or 8 cm in heathen godless Canuck-speak). It just seems a lot more delicate than the Refit cause all the mass is concentrated in the main hull.

Next up: a metric f#$k-ton of red trim.


----------

